# Baltimore Punx Picnic Aug 1



## finn (May 31, 2009)

Show up at Wyman Park 1pm, after that, a show at 7pm at the Barclay house with Preying Hands(Canada), Betty Sue Aside, Shelter Shock, A Warm Gun.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 31, 2009)

Maybe I will...


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2009)

ah i miss baltimore punx picnics... is there a flyer/website/myspace for this? i wanna add it to the calendar/events list


----------



## finn (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, it's posted on the Barclay house myspace page: MySpace.com - barclay - 103 - Female - BALTIMORE, MARYLAND - www.myspace.com/barclayhouse
but no flyer or other website for it that I know of yet.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 1, 2009)

the last one was pretty boring.


----------

